# FR: ne pas faire de/du sport - article



## pingouinfache

Hello everyone-

Does one change "de la" or "du" to "de / d'" in expressions with faire? I know, for example, that "j'ai des amis" should be "je n'ai pas d'amis" but what about the following examples:

Il faut faire du sport. 

Il ne faut pas faire *du* sport trop souvent.
OR

Il ne faut pas faire *de* sport trop souvent.

Il faut faire de la natation en été.

Il ne faut pas faire *de la* natation en hiver.
OR

Il ne faut pas faire *de* natation en hiver.

If someone could explain this to me, I'd be very appreciative. I've asked two native speakers and each came up with a different answer. Neither could articulate the grammatical rule behind their answer.

Merci bien!
Penguin


----------



## jann

Changing a partitive (_du, de la, d'_) or an indefinite plural (_des_) to _de_ in the negative signals a shift from "some" to "none" or "not any."  Most of the time, this is a logical change to make, and grammatically necessary.

But it is possible construct sentences where such a change would not be logical at all.  The most obvious group is identifications with _être_ (discussed here, for example)... but these are not the only examples we can invent.

For your first sentence, I think it's clear that the idea of "none at all" is illogical.  You're not saying "One musn't do any excercise at all too often"!  That doesn't make sense: it starts by saying that one should do no excercise or play no sports at all, but then the addition of "too often" implies that excercise at a frequency below some threshold is just fine!  What you really mean to say is "One shouldn't exercise too often" or "One shouldn't play sports too often."  The negation relates more to the frequencey than to verb; it's more about "not too often" than about "no exercise." Since the negation doesn't switch the meaning from "some" to "none," there is to my mind no need to change this _du_ to _de_ in the negative.

Conversely, for your second sentence, what you're really saying is the categorical statement that "One shouldn't go swimming during the winter"... which is definitely an idea of "not at all," so I'd prefer to use _de_ in the negative.

These are just the first reactions of a non-native.  I'm hoping some of our Grammar forum regulars will have more insightful comments!


----------



## Maître Capello

I wouldn't make the distinction you make between "not too often" and "not at all." In fact, the temporal adverbial phrases _trop souvent_ and _en hiver_ could be swapped without changing anything regarding the choice between _du/de la_ and just _de_. Both sentences are acceptable with either construction but I prefer the one with just _de_ in both cases.

_Il ne faut pas faire *de/du* sport trop souvent / en hiver.
Il ne faut pas faire *de (la)* natation trop souvent / en hiver._​
Using _du/de la_ can however make more sense if you specify—or it is obvious from context—that the recommendation not to do any sports does not apply in other circumstances.

_Il ne faut pas faire *de/du* sport trop souvent / en hiver *[mais c'est une bonne idée d'en faire de temps en temps / en été]*.
Il ne faut pas faire *de (la)* natation trop souvent / en hiver *[mais c'est une bonne idée d'en faire de temps en temps / en été]*._​
On the other hand, omitting the temporal adverb entirely usually makes the solution with _de_ the only natural one.

_Il ne faut pas faire *de* sport.
Il ne faut pas faire *de *natation._​
Except once again if you specify that you should do something else instead.

_Il ne faut pas faire *du* sport, *mais faire attention à son alimentation*.
Il ne faut pas faire *de la *natation, *mais du yoga*._​


----------



## pingouinfache

Thank you so much! So both can be grammatically correct, but depends on context.


----------



## frenchdesilu

J’ai remarqué sur l’internet que les deux phrases sont possibles.
Je ne vais pas faire *du* sport.
Je ne vais pas faire *de* sport.
Franchement je ne comprends pas la différence entre les deux.  Je pensais qu’avec les phrases négatives on doit employer « de » au lieu de « du. »  Y-a-t-il quelqu’un qui puisse m’expliquer l’usage correct ?


----------



## mattman0un3t

Salut,

La forme qui me paraît la plus générale est :

Je vais faire *du *sport / Je ne vais pas faire *de *sport*.

*Cependant, on peut trouver l'autre forme dans certains cas particuliers, à moins que ce soit un abus de langage, où il y a justification par exemple.
J'aurais tendance à dire :

Je ne vais quand même pas faire *du *sport si tôt le matin !


----------



## lilison

je ne vais pas faire _de_ sport = I am not going to do _any_ exercise

je ne vais pas faire _du _sport cet après-midi = this option (du) is more specific.


----------



## publicite

Can't explain why but I would definitely say "Je ne vais pas faire _de_ sport cet après-midi" even if the other one sounds totally correct


----------



## I see you

What about this sentence?

Malheureusement, je n’ai pas le temps de faire *du* sport.
Unfortunately, I don't have the time to do sports.


----------



## snarkhunter

Hello,

"du" is mandatory here because the related noun ("sports") is masculine and in the singular (... and also beginning with a consonant, as an extra feature).


----------



## OLN

There seems to be a confusion with _Je fais du sport _- _Je ne fais pas de sport_.

Since _faire_ is positive, it's always "... de faire *du* sport", whether_ avoir_ is positive (_J'ai le temps de ..._) or negative (_Je n'ai pas_ _le temps de..._). 

Alternatively, you can use the partitive _Je n'ai pas assez de temps pour faire du sport, _with _*du* sport_ as well.


----------



## olivier68

But still, there is a rule... and the way it is understoood. Both have been to be distinguished.

"Je n'ai pas le temps de faire *de* sport(s)" n'est pas choquant pour moi, au moins à l'oral.
C'est un collectif, pas un partitif... non ?


Pour les autres phrases, vous trouverez très certainement sur ce site un fil très spécifique qui détaille l'affaire.
En général, à la forme négative, "des" devient "de" car c'est encore plus indéfini.

- Je n'ai pas le temps de lire de livres : correct
- Je n'ai pas le temps de lire des livres : correct aussi... mais on attend peut-être ici une précision quant aux livres. Par exemple : "Je n'ai pas le temps de lire des livres... qui parlent de poésie"


----------



## Maître Capello

Both _du_ and _de_ are indeed possible in this case:

_Je n'ai pas le temps de faire *du* sport._ 
_Je n'ai pas le temps de faire *de* sport._ 

See the beginning of this thread. See also FR: (ne pas) aimer (manger/boire) + de / article partitif (du, de la) / défini (le, la).


----------



## Grégory80

To use _du/de la/de l'_ a previous assertion is needed to make the sentence natural. If you add a rectification (underlined) that makes the sentence even more natural :
Paul - _Il fait de la natation_
Marc - _Mais non, il ne fait pas de la natation ! Il fait du football !_

That previous assertion doesn’t need to be explicitly uttered. It’s enough to consider that some people think it silently. It can also be claimed by someone specific or an indefinite group :
Certaines personnes / l’opinion générale  - _On peut faire de la natation en hiver_
Paul - _Il ne faut pas faire de la natation en hiver (contrairement à ce que certaines personnes croient)
_
In other words you have two types of negations : one is meant to be merely descriptive, the other is polemic because it’s uttered as a refutation to a previous assertion (you can search for « metalinguistic negation » on Google). Most of the time (not always) _de_ can work with both. The use of _du/de la/de l’ _is more restricted because it's natural only with a refutation, which means that it needs a more specified context.

An example of descriptive negation with _de_ :
Paul à Marc - _Je prépare le dîner pour ce soir. Tu as peut-être des restrictions alimentaires..._
Marc - _Oui, je ne mange pas de viande_ / ??_Oui, je ne mange pas de la viande
De la_ is very weird in this context.

In another context, Marc is vegetarian and Paul sees him eating meat :
Paul - _Mais qu’est-ce que je vois ?! Tu manges de la viande ?!_
Marc - _Mais non, je ne mange pas de la viande. C’est un substitut. / _?_Mais non, je ne mange pas de viande. C’est un substitut
De _can be acceptable in this context if it's interpreted as a reminder of Marc’s general tendency not to eat meat (_Mais non, tu sais bien que je ne mange pas de viande_). Otherwise, it’s quite weird and _de la _remains more natural.

Attributive constructions (_être_ + object, _devenir_ + object, etc.) are not affected since one must always use _du/de la/de l’_ with them :
_C’est de la viande / Ce n’est pas de la viande / *Ce n’est pas de viande
C’est devenu du sport / Ce n’est pas devenu du sport / *Ce n’est pas devenu de sport_
(* means unacceptable)


----------

